

Does Uber Keep Half of the Tip? - SethMurphy
http://gigaom.com/2012/10/05/chicago-cabbies-sue-hip-car-service-uber-for-pocketing-50-of-driver-tips/

======
SethMurphy
The practice of a company keeping tips that most consumers assume are for the
person/people providing the labor has disgusted me since my days in catering
in NY, where it was also a common practice. At least they were clever enough
to add an 18% service charge and not call it a gratuity.

On a side note, if you ever get married or have a big catered event don't just
tip the person in charge with an envelope full of cash, take the time to hand
each service person their share, otherwise they will most likely never get any
of it.

------
onetwothreefour
Most of what's written here isn't true.

You can ask the (black car) Uber drivers, and they'll tell you Uber "just"
takes 20% of fare. And every single driver I've talked to about it has been
happy with this. Uber is basically smart lead generation for drivers.

~~~
SethMurphy
This article does reference Chicago only, have you spoken with any operators
there? Where they the owners of the car? The relationship between the driver
and Uber is also not always direct, the companies that own the cars get a
split often too. Do they have the same agreement with everyone? I too read
this article with skepticism, and still do. To say they take 1/2 the tip may
just be one persons equation of where the fees come from vs. another.

